# Various looks from the Groomers



## Kodysmom (Feb 11, 2012)

Hi all,

Thought I'd share the different looks that Kody has come homefrom the groomers with....

The 1st cut was when he was about 4 months old. I asked for the puppy cut and this is what I got at Petsmart...










Next time I took him to Petco, I had picture of a cockapoo with his hair shaved down thinking it would last longer....(lambcut) 










The latest visit was yesterday and I asked to trim his mustache, beard, ears and take 1/2 off his coat to keep the teddy bear look. This is what I got...


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Very cute curly little 'poo


----------

